# Free Blue Heeler Mix....



## Mel (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't keep my Blue Heeler any more.  My health is not good.

I got him a couple months ago from a ranch in Rome.  He turned a year old in August.  He is NOT horse or cow aggressive, that's why they had to get rid of him, they needed a Heeler aggressive enough to herd and work their cattle.  They thought he was full blooded, then decided he's mixed with maybe a bird dog.  But he looks just like a Blue Heeler, even with the white "Bentley mark" on his forehead.  

He shows all the other Heeler traits.  He's VERY smart, and very loyal.  He never leaves our yard, ever.  He WILL jump a 4 foot fence just to be closer to you, so if you have an outside pen, it needs to be tall -- but I imagine with a fenced in back yard he would be fine and sleep on the deck.  

I would love to see him to go to a family that wants an inside dog -- BUT on that note he NEEDS lots of exercise every day, at least a good hour of running, being outside, playing ball, chewing and doing what dogs do.  So he would do best on a farm with lots of room to run and if you have horses, you don't have to worry about him chasing your horses.  I joke with people that he's my "anti-cow dog" because he's scared of cows and horses.

He will be right by your side whatever room you are in or wherever you are when you're outside.  He was going with me everywhere.  I brought him to work with me every day, I took him to our barn, he's been with me to car shows and other events.  

Just to show how loyal this dog is, I took him with me to work one day and had to stop at an appointment on the way home.  I left the windows in my car down just a little too far and he jumped out of my car....he was laying in the grass next to the car when I came out.  He was laying there waiting on me. 

I'm literally almost crying, but I just can't keep him right now.  He's perfect and everything I ever wanted in a dog.  

He's GREAT with kids, loves loves loves to play with the kids [5 year old and 2 year old] and doesn't get rough or jump on them.  He's also good with other dogs, he plays and loves to run with other dogs.  

He does not show any of the aggressive traits of Heelers, which is why he's perfect for me and all the places I wanted to take him.  I just can't keep him right now, I'm too sick.  He's actually kinda shy and timid at first, and he is a one person kinda dog.  The exact kinda dog that describes being a "hip dog" because he will be right on your hip at all times, no matter where you are.  He's very loving and loves getting in my lap for cuddles and love.  

We're in Villa Rica.  That's exit 24 on I-20, almost to Alabama.  I get home about 6pm in the evenings.  

His name is Cinch and these are cell phone pics, I can get better pics this evening.


----------



## secondseason (Oct 18, 2010)

He's beautiful.  Is he housebroke?


----------



## Mel (Oct 18, 2010)

Well....

He was an outside dog when I got him.  They said they had kept him in the living quarters of the horse trailer and he never made any messes, but had never been formally house broke.  

So when I got him, I would take him out for walks and as soon as he came back in he would pee in the floor.  

I got a crate.  He stayed in the crate at night and I would immediately take him out in the morning and I would take him out before bed and make him stay in the crate at night.  He never messed in the crate.  Even if he was in there for 8-10 hours or so on the days I couldn't take him to work.  Some nights I would let him stay out of the crate and he never messed in the floor.  He slept right beside my bed.

I had him at work one day and had taken him out to pee and as soon as we got back in, he peed in the shop floor.

SO...I don't want to say he's 100% house broke, but when kept in a crate at night, he's fine and he kinda got the idea that he needs to "go" outside.  

Also, when I would have him in my room during the day on the weekends, I never worried about him peeing when I was around.  Since the weather was so nice the last few weeks, I basically left my screen door open and let him come and go.

I don't want to say he IS and then him have an accident with someone new.  Just gonna have to watch him, work with him and see how he does in your home.


----------



## Mel (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh....I forgot one very important detail.

He's intact and has not been neutered.  They didn't cut him because they thought he was full blooded and they were gonna raise more Heelers.  BUT, then when they decided he wasn't working out and was "anti-cow" they didn't know if a new owner would want him cut.

I had full intentions of taking him to the vet to get him neutered and up to date, but like I said, with my health...I can't seem to find the time or the money.

I live with my brother and his family and my brother has been just a pain in the butt about the dog.  If I lived on my own, I could make it work.  I'd get him a pen and I'd keep him.  I love him so much, but its just too much on my plate right now.  My family says he needs to go and I don't have the energy to try and make it work out.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought we had worked out things, but Cinch really needs to go live with someone else.  We're just not suited for each other. 

I did take him to the vet and got him up to date on shots and he has been started on Heartguard and Comfortis [for fleas.]


----------



## ghill4 (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the dog, but actually I want your truck! lol


----------



## Mel (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha, thanks.  Cinch was a good truck buddy and I'll miss having him at the car shows with me. 

But he's got a much better home where he can run and play and be a cow dog.  Found him a real good home.


----------



## ghill4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats great!


----------



## ngolden1990 (Jan 21, 2011)

Were  you able to find him a home for sure?


----------



## Mel (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, for sure.  The fella messaged me the other day and let me know how well Cinch is doing.  Maybe I'll ride up there and see him this weekend, I sure do miss him.


----------

